# Musical Menu



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok, here I go ...

Once upon a time, in a far off distant kingdom, I used to get complimentary symphony concert tickets from friends in the orchestra. I would throw a little party for them in the last week of every season where we ate pancakes. Sometimes I would write about the concert and put my ramblings up on the net. 

Now I get invited to the concerts because I write about them and put my ramblings up on the net. No more orchestra comps. So I don't do the pancake parties anymore. 

Instead ...

I would like to have a proper 'musical dinner'.

I need some help with menu planning (no, beans are not an amusing suggestion to anyone older than ten).

Thinking along these lines - 

Trout Quintet (Franz Schubert) - A little trout starter of some sort, whole trout probably being a bit big for anything but a main course. 

Either The Hen Symphony No 83 by Haydn or Rejoice in the Lamb by Benjamin Britten - as the main course. It might not be impossible to have both. Chicken is cheap.

Coffee Cantata by Johann Sebastian Bach (no, not by Rimsky-Korsakoffee) with Mozartkugel.

Now I need some help with soup, vegetables, desserts ... any ideas. It can be composers and not pieces or some other musical reference. 

I am not planning to play any of this music, but would like to have it on the table as decor.


----------



## reffohelgnid (Mar 12, 2012)

How about:

Champagne Polka by Strauss
The Love for Three Oranges by Prokofiev
Three Pieces in the Form of a Pear by Satie
The Almond Chocolate Waltz (Valse du chocolat aux amandes) from Satie's "Menus propos enfantines"
Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy from Tchaikovsky's "Nutcracker"
Golliwog's Cake-Walk by Debussy


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

reffohelgnid said:


> How about:
> 
> Champagne Polka by Strauss
> The Love for Three Oranges by Prokofiev
> ...


Oh, you are a genius! I knew I could count on this group.


----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't know if it may be of any use to you:
_Der Speisezettel_ (The menu) - Carl Friedrich Zöllner


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

How about some Das Rheincold ice cream for dessert?


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I heard this delightful piece (No.2) by Mendelssohn on the radio yesterday.

Konzertstucke 1 & 2

During the Christmas holiday season in 1832, Felix Mendelssohn played host to two of his favorite friends, the clarinetist Heinrich Bärmann and his son, also a clarinetist, Karl. Not only did they share a love of music, but also a love of homemade pastries. Mendelssohn’s favorites were sweet dumplings and cheese strudel, and the Bärmanns were his favorite pastry chefs. They came to a genial agreement: father-and-son clarinet music for delectable treats. Thus the dedication of Op. 113: “The Battle of Prague: A Great Duet for Sweet Dumplings (Dampfnudel) or Cheese Strudel (Rahmstrudel), Clarinet and Basset horn, composed and humbly dedicated to Bärmann Sr., and Bärmann Jr., by their completely devoted Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy. All’s Well That Ends Well.” Heinrich played the clarinet, Karl the basset horn, and Mendelssohn the piano. It was such a delightful experience that they repeated it not long after, resulting in the Concert Piece Op. 114, and more tasty goodies for Mendelssohn.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I suppose to some people Quattro Stagioni means Vivaldi but im my house.....PIZZA!
Like a Curry? try a Carmina Biryani 
Chopin's Bolognese in A ?
Mozart's ..Rondo al la Turkey?
Larks' Tongues in Aspic Ascending?

For Desert... 
Raspberry in Blue?
Pinapples of Rome?

"Ill get me coat!"..........


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Badinerie said:


> I suppose to some people Quattro Stagioni means Vivaldi but im my house.....PIZZA!
> Like a Curry? try a Carmina Biryani
> Chopin's Bolognese in A ?
> Mozart's ..Rondo al la Turkey?
> ...


Cute ideas. I like them.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

reffohelgnid said:


> The Love for Three Oranges by Prokofiev


mmmm I could imagine that being a very delectable dessert. Like this:

Orange parfait cake


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

You could also just have Tea for Two.

(Shostakovich used it, so it's classical!  Unfortunately he called it Tahiti Trot, so the name itself doesn't really work..)


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

You'll have to go Chopin for all that!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I like pancakes.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

How about some Ligeti with meatballs?


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Klavierspieler said:


> How about some Ligeti with meatballs?


I have a friend with his own pasta maker (actually, I bought it for him). I could ask him to roll the dough then cut out music shapes with cutters available from cake icing stores. If we use lamb for the meatballs we could go with Britten's Rejoice in the Lamb. Of course, the background music for that HAS to be "Sheep may safely graze". 

Edit: P.S. And it will become the antepasta (anti-Ligeti) dish.  No, no, no, I LIKE Ligeti.:lol:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Two contemporary classical ones. Chocolates album of music for viola and piano by James Grant. Slow Food album by Elena Kats-Chernin (an Australian!).


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Bartok's Miraculous Mandarin
Tchaikovsky's Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy

edit - just noticed Tchaikovsky piece was already mentioned...


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Many years ago I remember working with this old guy, a bit of a character.
He told me you can tell what kind of music people like from the kind of food they like.
He when on the to say “people that eat big meals like Steak and kidney pies with Dumplings like Wagner and big heavy works. 
And people that eat salads like Mozart and delicate Chamber music.”
That’s always stuck in my mind for some reason probably because its so utterly daft!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Norse said:


> Unfortunately he called it Tahiti Trot,


Well, If you don't cook this lot properly....


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

If you consider Opera to be music the main course could be Chicken Tetrazzini named for the Italian soprano and for dessert how about Peach Melba for the Australian soprano Dame Nellie Melba.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^reminds me, Rossini also wrote cookbooks, there are dishes named after him.


----------

